# Warren County Hunting Club Openings



## 30-06 (Feb 27, 2007)

Openings filling quickly. Just a few openings still available. If interested, PM me ASAP. Thanks


Warren County hunting club has immediate openings. 470 acres, 1.25 miles on the Ogeechee river. Good deer, turkey and hog population. A few ducks on the river. Abundance of squirrel and coyote. Dues based on the number of members. Club has diverse terrain. 1, 3 and 7 year old clear cut; Standing pine timber; oak fingers and hardwood river frontage. *Safety a must*. Small camp site on property. Power and water not available. Property is 15 minutes south of I-20 and Hwy 278. Two state parks and deer/hog processors within driving distance. Rules based on safety, common sense and guests. If interested, send me a private message asap. Thanks, 30-06.

Dues will be around $450.00 for the 07-08 season. The dues are set based on the number of members, improvement costs and the price of the lease, which is set by the timber company.

55% of the club is bordered by Ogeechee Wildlife Management Area. If you have a WMA stamp, you will have the 6000 acres of the WMA to hunt when it is open, in addition to the club property.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Feb 27, 2007)

how much????


----------



## pitbull (Feb 28, 2007)

*club*

sent pm


----------



## buck30815 (Feb 28, 2007)

sent pm


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 28, 2007)

We hunt in warren county off of hwy 278 between I-20 and Norwood , where is this club in relationship to mine?


----------



## backwoods bandit (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey send me some info on your club. Im looking for a place to hunt for the 07 season.  keithwbreland@yahoo.com


----------



## 30-06 (Mar 1, 2007)

deerhunter2222,
Last years dues ran $420.00. The dues are set based on the number of members, improvement costs and the price of the lease, which is set by the timber company.

W4DSB,
The club is south of 278 & I-20 about 15 minutes. It is near Rocky Branch Church.

backwoods,
Will do.


----------



## backwoods bandit (Mar 1, 2007)

whats the max number of people for your club


----------



## 98RIDE (Mar 5, 2007)

I am avid QDM hunter. Is this a QDM club? I am very interested! 

Thanks


----------



## rehdeer (Mar 5, 2007)

*Please Call Me*

pm sent with my number.


----------



## georgian76 (Mar 7, 2007)

has anyone heard from 30-06? i sent him a couple of pm's and havent heard anything back. would like to get ahold of him tonight about this lease. if anyone has his email, phone number would be very helpful. thanks brandon


----------



## DaGris (Mar 10, 2007)

I sent him pm too with no reply.


----------



## georgian76 (Mar 14, 2007)

has anyone heard back from him?


----------



## buck30815 (Mar 16, 2007)

I recieved a a PM about a week or two ago.
He said he would give me a call to arrange a tour of the property.
Have not gotten a call yet.


----------



## 30-06 (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be sending all of you that information that you requested asap. Thanks 30-06


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

I would like some information on the club also. Mtself and 3 other guys are looking to join a club that is closer to home.


----------



## 30-06 (Apr 25, 2007)

Openings still available.


----------



## 30-06 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Warrenc County Club*

Openings available


----------



## 30-06 (May 3, 2007)

*Openings*

470


----------



## 30-06 (May 6, 2007)

*Slots filling quickly*

If you are interested, OM me ASAP.


----------



## gpigate (May 7, 2007)

how many members total?


----------



## 30-06 (May 8, 2007)

*Reply*

PM sent


----------



## 30-06 (May 13, 2007)

*Club*

Bump


----------



## 30-06 (May 16, 2007)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## 30-06 (May 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 30-06 (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 30-06 (Jun 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Do you still have spots open


----------



## 30-06 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Club Openings*

Yes, I still have openings. PM me if interested.
Thanks


----------



## 30-06 (Jun 26, 2007)

*TTT*

TTT


----------

